# Introducing Puppy to other dogs in house



## Dwolf00 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello, I've been doing some reading and trying to gather as much information as possible. I had several German Shepherds growing up, but always one at a time. My wife had two Miniature Pinschers when we got together and they get a long fairly well. The one is a 11 year old male who is fairly submissive to the 5 year old female. 

I'm picking up what will be an 8 week old puppy when I pick him up. I've seen and read different things on how to socialize the dogs, but not as much on introduction. I read earlier about introducing dogs in a neutral area. However, most of what I've seen and read has been about older dogs being introduced and not so much a puppy being introduced to older dogs. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think the important part is to take it slowly. Don't allow anyone to overwhelm anyone else. Give everyone time apart. Always supervise interactions. Your puppy is going to QUICKLY get larger than the MinPins, and may be too much but it's important to remember that it's still a PUPPY even when it's 50lbs.

I know this is about older dogs, but I think many of the important parts can still apply to the puppy. 

http://leerburg.com/pdf/introducingdogs.pdf

Also. There was another thread not too long ago...I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/122259-puppy-bonding.html

Here's what I was looking for. This shows what I do when I bring a new puppy into my house with my existing dogs.


----------



## KayElle (Mar 1, 2010)

I just finished reviewing this thread and the attached, Puppy Bonding thread. From personal experience, I can tell you definitely what NOT to do!! When my first GSD, a male, was 10 months old, we got a second GSD, a female, from the same breeder. I asked him about introducing the puppy to our current GSD and he said not to worry, that the older one would "mother" and train the younger one. He told me that the older one would discipline the new puppy and that I should only interfere if my older one "drew blood."

Well, we brought our new puppy girl home and my male was quite pleased with her at first. Then, no matter what she tried to do, he would growl, show his teeth, maul her and roll her. Unless she was crated, she couldn't play with/chew any of the puppy toys I had bought just for her. I called the breeder because I was worried -- he said that everything was OK, very normal and good for the new puppy.

I did not feel right about it and contacted another breeder that I knew in the area (she bred retrievers). She was as horrified as I was. We immediately identified toys for the female and for the male. The male was not allowed to maul the new puppy and could only give a correction when the puppy tried to eat his food or take one of his toys. I spent one-on-one time with each of them and then time with them together. I thank God that my instinct told me that my breeder was wrong and that I contacted the retriever breeder!! We acted quickly enough so that there was no permanent damage done to my female, and now they are quite a pack together and both of them are well-bonded to me, my husband and our 2 kids.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I haven't read the links above but I will tell you what I do when I bring a new puppy home. 

Most of the times I've brought in a new one, they have been between 8-12 weeks of age, and I've usually had 3 adults already.. My dogs aren't golden retrievers who like every dog they see either)

Anyhow, I usually take the puppy in my backyard (fenced) and let them explore for a bit, I then switch, the adult dogs go out, the puppy comes in the house for a bit..I then carry new puppy outside, and sit with the puppy in my lap and let everyone check them out) 

Usually my husband is throwing balls, frisbees for the others whatever,,After the initial checking out on the adults part, gives me a pretty good idea of how things are gonna go, and so far (knock on wood) it's always been pretty positive , no negative vibes.

So after a bit I'll set puppy down and let them check things out on their own. So far, in my experience, I've never had any of the adults attack, maul , or be mean to 'said' puppy. 

Everyone is carefully supervised the first few days, because well, puppies can be brats and adult dogs sometimes do not appreciate their brattiness)

Growling, showing teeth from an adult dog towards a puppy who's being a brat is not un normal, I always gage the situation which will determine my response or lack of.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

KayElle said:


> ........Well, we brought our new puppy girl home and my male was quite pleased with her at first. Then, no matter what she tried to do, he would growl, show his teeth, maul her and roll her. Unless she was crated, she couldn't play with/chew any of the puppy toys I had bought just for her. I called the breeder because I was worried -- he said that everything was OK, very normal and good for the new puppy.
> 
> I did not feel right about it and contacted another breeder that I knew in the area (she bred retrievers). She was as horrified as I was. We immediately identified toys for the female and for the male. The male was not allowed to maul the new puppy and could only give a correction when the puppy tried to eat his food or take one of his toys. I spent one-on-one time with each of them and then time with them together. I thank God that my instinct told me that my breeder was wrong and that I contacted the retriever breeder!! We acted quickly enough so that there was no permanent damage done to my female, and now they are quite a pack together and both of them are well-bonded to me, my husband and our 2 kids.


More of a problem probably because your older one was still a puppy (albeit a big one) himself. An older adult would generally know more about how to treat a little baby pup.


----------

